# BEACH CITY WHAT HAPPENED



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 29 2007, 09:13 PM~7581801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH WHAT RELLY HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Mar 29 2007, 10:14 PM~7581813
> *YEAH WHAT RELLY HAPPEN!!!!
> *


they took the batteries out of the elco,  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 29 2007, 09:15 PM~7581825
> *they took the batteries out of the elco,   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S FUNNY ME AND SMILEY LOOKED AND THEY WHERE ALL THERE!!!


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

THE BIG M SRIKES AGAIN


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Mar 30 2007, 05:18 AM~7581850
> *THE BIG M SRIKES AGAIN
> *


You know that brother they FUCKED UP. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

AND THE CAR DROVE THERE


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Mar 29 2007, 10:18 PM~7581849
> *THAT'S FUNNY ME AND SMILEY LOOKED AND THEY WHERE ALL THERE!!!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Mar 29 2007, 09:18 PM~7581850
> *THE BIG M SRIKES AGAIN
> *


AND AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN,, WELL YOU GUYS KNOW WAS UP!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 29 2007, 11:21 PM~7581887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID WE MAKE 2 HOUSE CALLS :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

JAE FROM THE DOOR :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Mar 29 2007, 10:23 PM~7581918
> *DID WE MAKE 2 HOUSE CALLS :biggrin:
> *


yup, they hit up BORAT'S SHOP first and then Jorge at BLVD :cheesy:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 29 2007, 09:21 PM~7581887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF YOU GUYS CAN SEE IN THE RIGHT UPPER CORNER OF THE CUTLASS IT READS """""""""""""""""DREAM TEAM"""""""""""""""""


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:0 what day was that!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Mar 29 2007, 10:25 PM~7581936
> *:0 what day was that!
> *


earlier today homie  'bout 7 p.m.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 30 2007, 05:22 AM~7581903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn and it's single no wonder they ran. :0


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Mar 29 2007, 09:25 PM~7581936
> *:0 what day was that!
> *


TODAY


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

and i was workin.
like a sucka!


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 29 2007, 09:22 PM~7581903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT CHECKED THE BUMPER ON THEM 10 TIMES STRAIGHT YEAH THAT WAS 10 TIMES STRAIGHT!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich+Mar 29 2007, 10:13 PM~7581801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0  :scrutinize:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 29 2007, 10:24 PM~7581925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Mar 30 2007, 05:27 AM~7581968
> *IT CHECKED THE BUMPER ON THEM 10 TIMES STRAIGHT YEAH THAT WAS 10 TIMES STRAIGHT!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Could they hear it from around the corner?????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 29 2007, 09:36 PM~7582031
> *Could they hear it from around the corner?????????????????? :biggrin:
> *


NO NEED WE WERE IN FRONT OF THEIR SHOP!!!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 29 2007, 10:13 PM~7581801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 .... :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 29 2007, 10:29 PM~7581984
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


ANY BODY FROM THE DOOR GETS MUCH PROPS HEAR!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Mar 30 2007, 05:38 AM~7582053
> *NO NEED WE WERE IN FRONT OF THEIR SHOP!!!
> *


Maybe thier workers can tell them how bad they got clowned.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## voodoo (Mar 30, 2007)

oh shit don't tell me fake city is running :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 29 2007, 10:48 PM~7582128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 30 2007, 05:48 AM~7582128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: #1 is right,
bet they don't pull that shit agian.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

LOL. Majestcs doing the damn thang like always

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

their going to want to give that elco back to the M :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: THIS IS A LAYITLOW EXCLUSIVE,,,,BY BIG RICH,,,,,,,,NO MAGS WERE THERE NO VIDEO PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 29 2007, 10:30 PM~7582370
> *:biggrin: THIS IS A LAYITLOW EXCLUSIVE,,,,BY BIG RICH,,,,,,,,NO MAGS WERE THERE NO VIDEO PEOPLE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 29 2007, 09:46 PM~7582107
> *ANY BODY FROM THE DOOR GETS MUCH PROPS HEAR!!!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dogg!  :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Mar 29 2007, 11:27 PM~7581968
> *IT CHECKED THE BUMPER ON THEM 10 TIMES STRAIGHT YEAH THAT WAS 10 TIMES STRAIGHT!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 29 2007, 11:30 PM~7582370
> *:biggrin: THIS IS A LAYITLOW EXCLUSIVE,,,,BY BIG RICH,,,,,,,,NO MAGS WERE THERE NO VIDEO PEOPLE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 29 2007, 11:51 PM~7582149
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: #1 is right,
> bet they don't pull that shit agian.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: HA HA HA RUNNIN FROM WHO DONT MAKE US :roflmao: :roflmao: YEAH U GUYS CAME TO :worship: :worship: BEACHCITY BUT DID NOT PROOOOOOOVE NUTHIN.....WE WILL SEE YALL SOON DREAMTEAM... :rofl: IS THAT WHAT U CALL YALLSELF WELL........ITS TYME FOR BEACH CITY TO WAKE THAT ASS UP :twak: :twak:


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

good shit but where was beach city? 

sorry to say man he should have never said anything, i mean you win one hop be humble or else this is what happnes when you get cocky.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Mar 30 2007, 01:22 AM~7582535
> *good shit
> *


x2


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

NOBODY CALL THE BIG BC SO NOBODY KNEW THEY WAS CUMMING...LOL YHEY CALLED HOPSHOP AND WAS TOLD THAT OUR CAR WAS NOT WORKING AT THE TYME SO THEY WAS HOPPIN AIR......... :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2007, 07:23 AM~7582537
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin: :0 x2


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 29 2007, 10:24 PM~7581925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin: great job,wish I could of been there to see it go down.AND WHO SAID WE WERE WASHED UP?THE DREAM TEAM IS BACK!


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Mar 30 2007, 12:15 AM~7582514
> *Thanks dogg!   :biggrin:
> *


damn someones been practicing. good job jr. and the dream team


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Mar 29 2007, 11:27 PM~7581968
> *IT CHECKED THE BUMPER ON THEM 10 TIMES STRAIGHT YEAH THAT WAS 10 TIMES STRAIGHT!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell no fool it was 11 :biggrin:


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

:wave: MAJESTICS........


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 29 2007, 11:30 PM~7582370
> *:biggrin: THIS IS A LAYITLOW EXCLUSIVE,,,,BY BIG RICH,,,,,,,,NO MAGS WERE THERE NO VIDEO PEOPLE :biggrin:
> *


I took video :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINGLE-P-CHAMP_@Mar 30 2007, 01:40 AM~7582592
> *NOBODY CALL THE BIG BC SO NOBODY KNEW THEY WAS CUMMING...LOL YHEY CALLED HOPSHOP AND WAS TOLD THAT OUR CAR WAS NOT WORKING AT THE TYME SO THEY WAS HOPPIN AIR......... :0
> *


YA AT THE SAME TIME YOU GUYS NEW WE WERE COMING AND THEY TOLD YOUR WORKER TO TELL US THERE ARE NO PUMPS IN THE ELCO AND NO BATTERYS GUESS WHAT U GOT COUGHT IN A LIE CUZ WE CHECKED EVERYTHING WAS STILL IN THE ELCO :0 :werd:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SINGLE-P-CHAMP_@Mar 30 2007, 12:21 AM~7582533
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: HA HA HA RUNNIN FROM WHO DONT MAKE US :roflmao:  :roflmao: YEAH U GUYS CAME TO  :worship:  :worship: BEACHCITY BUT DID NOT PROOOOOOOVE NUTHIN.....WE WILL SEE YALL SOON DREAMTEAM... :rofl: IS THAT WHAT U CALL YALLSELF WELL........ITS TYME FOR BEACH CITY TO WAKE THAT ASS UP :twak:  :twak:
> *


Member

Posts: 62
Joined: Jan 2007
Car Club: SO RUFF SO TUFF



is that the way you like it???


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 30 2007, 08:30 AM~7583293
> *Member
> 
> Posts: 62
> ...


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BEACH CITY WAS AROUND THE CORNER LOOKING HOW PAULS SHIT WAS KILLIN THE BUMPER TAKE LESSONS AND PLEASE NEXT TIME THINK B-4 YOU GUYS SAY SUMTHIN :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 30 2007, 07:33 AM~7583311
> *BEACH CITY  WAS  AROUND  THE CORNER  LOOKING  HOW  PAULS  SHIT WAS  KILLIN  THE BUMPER  TAKE LESSONS  AND  PLEASE  NEXT  TIME  THINK  B-4 YOU GUYS SAY SUMTHIN  :biggrin:
> *


Borat was at work at the gas station :biggrin:


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

WE AINT TOOK SHYT OUT THE ELCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHO SAID THAT WHAT WORKER......BUT THE REAR END IS TO ITS END THE ROAD


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 30 2007, 08:34 AM~7583312
> *Borat was at work at the gas station :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

:biggrin: BESIDES WE DONT NEED LESSONS U WILL SOON FIND OUT WHY....WHY.....WHYYYY...WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINGLE-P-CHAMP_@Mar 30 2007, 08:38 AM~7583333
> *WE AINT TOOK SHYT OUT THE ELCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHO SAID THAT WHAT WORKER......BUT THE REAR END IS TO ITS END THE ROAD
> *


BUT GUESS WHAT YOU COULD STILL HOP THAT SHIT BUT YOU DIDNT SO YOU GOT SERVED BUT I GIVE CREDIT TO BLVD CUZ ATLEAST THEY PULLED OUT 2 CARS EVEN THOUGH THEY STILL GOT SERVED :0


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

SMILEY FLEETWOOD>>>>CUT IT OUT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINGLE-P-CHAMP_@Mar 30 2007, 08:40 AM~7583345
> *:biggrin: BESIDES WE DONT NEED LESSONS U WILL SOON FIND OUT WHY....WHY.....WHYYYY...WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> *


WE SEEN WHY YESTERDAY WE DONE WITH BEACHCITY THEY CANT BACK UP WHTA THEY STARTED WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ??????? NEXT :biggrin:  DONT GET YOU NO WHERE FUCKIN WITH THE BIG "M" GET IT GOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINGLE-P-CHAMP_@Mar 30 2007, 08:42 AM~7583361
> *SMILEY FLEETWOOD>>>>CUT IT OUT
> *


WHY CANT HADLE THE TRUTH ????? :0


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

WEEEEEE WAAAASSSSNNNNTTTTT THHEEEEEEEERRRREEE DO U UUUNNNNDDDDEEEERRRSSSTTTAAANNNDDD


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

BLVD


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINGLE-P-CHAMP_@Mar 30 2007, 08:51 AM~7583393
> *WEEEEEE WAAAASSSSNNNNTTTTT  THHEEEEEEEERRRREEE  DO U UUUNNNNDDDDEEEERRRSSSTTTAAANNNDDD
> *


UUU WASNT THERE CUZ YOU KNEW WE WERE COMING WHAT WHAT :0


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

SANBERNADINO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

NOT TRU DAWG WHEN YALL CALLED WHO DID YALL TALK TOO....NOT BEACHCITY


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

BEACHCITY IS GONNA TURNED UR NAME UPSIDE DOWN AFTER THE SHOW YOUR KNEW NAME IS GONNA B :yessad: :yessad: SAD BOY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINGLE-P-CHAMP_@Mar 30 2007, 09:01 AM~7583446
> *BEACHCITY IS GONNA TURNED UR NAME UPSIDE DOWN AFTER THE SHOW YOUR KNEW NAME IS GONNA B  :yessad:  :yessad: SAD BOY
> *


AND AGAIN OPENING YOUR MOUTH WHAT YOU CANT BACK UP NEVER LEARN OH WELL THEN  CHANGE YOUR NAME HOMIE CUZ YOU AINT NO SINGLE PUMP CHAMP  I WAS WHEN I HAD MY MAILBU  OH AND NENE IS AND STILL CHAMP 
OH WHAT PAUL DID YESTERDAY FROM THE BIG "M"  CONSIDER BOTH SINGLE PUMP CHAMPS


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

it was just a matter of time :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Mar 30 2007, 09:10 AM~7583488
> *it was just a matter of time :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 30 2007, 01:13 AM~7581801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA BITCH CITY GOT ASSOWNED


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin: Smiley you can't understand what he said.TTTTTTHHHHHHEEEEEEYYYYYY WWWWWWHHHHHHEEEEEERRRRRREEEEEE NNNNNNOOOOOOTTTTTT TTTTTTHHHHHHEEEEEERRRRRREEEEEE. LLLLLLLOOOOOOLLLLLLL. But they going to be there tttttttoooooddddddaaaaayyyyy! Had me roolin with that move BC.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 30 2007, 10:04 AM~7583912
> *:biggrin: Smiley you can't understand what he said.TTTTTTHHHHHHEEEEEEYYYYYY WWWWWWHHHHHHEEEEEERRRRRREEEEEE NNNNNNOOOOOOTTTTTT TTTTTTHHHHHHEEEEEERRRRRREEEEEE.    LLLLLLLOOOOOOLLLLLLL.  But they going to be there tttttttoooooddddddaaaaayyyyy!  Had me roolin with that move BC.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 30 2007, 08:26 AM~7583557
> *HAHAHA BITCH CITY GOT ASSOWNED
> *











 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Mar 30 2007, 09:21 AM~7584095
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

WAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAA NO WERE TO BE FOUNDAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 30 2007, 07:33 AM~7583311
> *BEACH CITY  WAS  AROUND  THE CORNER  LOOKING  HOW  PAULS  SHIT WAS  KILLIN  THE BUMPER  TAKE LESSONS  AND  PLEASE  NEXT  TIME  THINK  B-4 YOU GUYS SAY SUMTHIN  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YOU


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Mar 30 2007, 10:36 AM~7584218
> *FUCK YOU
> *


OK :biggrin:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 30 2007, 08:03 AM~7583455
> *AND  AGAIN  OPENING  YOUR  MOUTH WHAT  YOU CANT BACK  UP NEVER  LEARN  OH WELL  THEN   CHANGE  YOUR NAME HOMIE  CUZ  YOU AINT  NO SINGLE  PUMP CHAMP    I WAS  WHEN I HAD  MY MAILBU     OH AND NENE  IS AND  STILL CHAMP
> OH    WHAT PAUL    DID  YESTERDAY  FROM  THE  BIG  "M"  CONSIDER  BOTH  SINGLE  PUMP CHAMPS
> *


OH YEAH TELL PAUL OPEN HIS TRUNK CUZ IF YOU DONT KNOW NOW YOU KNOW


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 30 2007, 09:39 AM~7584237
> *OK :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Mar 30 2007, 10:40 AM~7584248
> *OH YEAH TELL PAUL OPEN HIS TRUNK CUZ IF YOU DONT KNOW NOW YOU KNOW
> *


HE DID IN FRONT OF YOUR WORKER ASK HIM :0


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

P.S. PAULS CAR WORKS BETTER THEN NENE'S


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

7 Members: desert_bek, Guanatos, lifestyle4life, WHY H8TE, *beachcity*, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, southsandiego


?????????


Man can't wait to see san bernandino, does majestics know if Todd is coming out??

If he is fuck Beach City is done for, cause you know he brings some good shit out.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Mar 30 2007, 10:45 AM~7584292
> *P.S. PAULS CAR WORKS BETTER THEN NENE'S
> *


STILL THE BIG "M" THOUGH BOTH CARS  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Mar 30 2007, 10:46 AM~7584300
> *7 Members: desert_bek, Guanatos, lifestyle4life, WHY H8TE, beachcity, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, southsandiego
> ?????????
> Man can't wait to see san bernandino, does majestics know if Todd is coming out??
> ...


OH YA TODD WILL BE THERE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 30 2007, 06:28 AM~7583285
> *I took video :biggrin:
> *


im talking about mr exclusive :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Mar 30 2007, 12:45 PM~7584292
> *P.S. PAULS CAR WORKS BETTER THEN NENE'S
> *


AND YOUR ASS IS LOOSER THAN THE SLEEVE OF A WIZARD


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 30 2007, 11:49 AM~7584331
> *AND YOUR ASS IS LOOSER THAN THE SLEEVE OF A WIZARD
> *


AHAHAHAHAA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 30 2007, 08:49 AM~7584331
> *AND YOUR ASS IS LOOSER THAN THE SLEEVE OF A WIZARD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 29 2007, 09:22 PM~7581903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

congrats to the big m for serving beach city so far all i have read is excuses from them but all i hear from the majestics is crunch crunch crunch crunchin da bumper CONGRATS MAJESTICS


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 30 2007, 10:49 AM~7584331
> *AND YOUR ASS IS LOOSER THAN THE SLEEVE OF A WIZARD
> *


LOL!!!!!!! Dis ***** is crazy


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

crunch crunch crunchcrunch crunch crunchcrunch crunch crunchcrunch crunch crunchcrunch crunch crunchcrunch crunch crunchcrunch crunch crunchcrunch crunch crunchcrunch crunch crunchcrunch crunch crunchcrunch crunch crunchcrunch crunch crunchcrunch crunch crunch


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

Captain Crunch??? Chyea BOI

I would photoshop a switch in his hand but im too tired.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 30 2007, 09:49 AM~7584323
> *OH  YA  TODD  WILL  BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## big L (Mar 30, 2007)

beach city cant take a loss!!!newbooty guys thinking they can just come in and take over....they need mileage like the BIG M...whats the farthest theyve gone? harbor park?once?.....and as far as i can remember hopping....it's measured from the floor to the bottom of the tire...not how many licks it takes to get to the bumper. i'll be embaresed to scream out "TWO LICKS"


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 29 2007, 10:13 PM~7581801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RUN NICCA RUN!!!!!!


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: pnutbtrcandylac, big L, 100 spokes, pankake, 63 ss rider, desert_bek, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, 507$MR.jr$, inkera


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

One day, when i get to pick up the peices of my life, i will fly that Majestics plaque.


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

SALUD homies it`s CRUNCH time i meen friday........


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Mar 30 2007, 12:56 PM~7584380
> *LOL!!!!!!!  Dis ***** is crazy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 30 2007, 10:22 AM~7584573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

fuck the soaps! this shit is way better than any daytime drama.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

thats right after the LRM show . it will be in moreno valley at sunnymead burgers. time from 4pm - 11pm.there will be a dj there also.CERTIFIED RIDAZ will have one evry third sat of each month.all are welcome ,come and help us get it crackin.
NO color lines just lowriders .from the orange show 215 s to 60 east to pigeonpass. go straight to sunnymead burgers go left next to the uhal. need more info pm me or post here or call bear at 951)591-6173 or big swanga 951-634- 0790 or 126*61*54458 
see you there.

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 30 2007, 10:56 AM~7584378
> *congrats to the big m for serving beach city so far all i have read is excuses from them but all i hear from the majestics is crunch crunch crunch crunchin da bumper CONGRATS MAJESTICS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

*MAJESTICS MADE BITCH CITY LOOK LIKE A BUNCH OF DOUCHE BAGS*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 30 2007, 08:14 PM~7585851
> *MAJESTICS MADE BITCH CITY LOOK LIKE A BUNCH OF DOUCHE BAGS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:0 GIVE IT UP FOR THE "M"!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 30 2007, 06:04 PM~7586494
> *:0 GIVE IT UP FOR THE "M"!!!!
> *


X 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Mar 30 2007, 09:40 AM~7584248
> *OH YEAH TELL PAUL OPEN HIS TRUNK CUZ IF YOU DONT KNOW NOW YOU KNOW
> *


*THE TRUNK WAS OPEN MORE THAN ONCE PLAYA!!!!*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Mar 30 2007, 05:34 PM~7586915
> *THE TRUNK WAS OPEN MORE THAN ONCE PLAYA!!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

*WAHAHAHA BEACH CITY BIG MOUTH*


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Mar 30 2007, 03:34 PM~7586915
> *THE TRUNK WAS OPEN MORE THAN ONCE PLAYA!!!!
> *


Let them Come to az. And we'll open it for the last time, if you don't know there you will never know!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SINGLE-P-CHAMP_@Mar 30 2007, 07:38 AM~7583333
> *WE AINT TOOK SHYT OUT THE ELCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHO SAID THAT WHAT WORKER......BUT THE REAR END IS TO ITS END THE ROAD
> *


 :0 
what about the sticker?????


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















what the fuck???


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

ON THE WAY TO BLVD.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 30 2007, 07:01 PM~7587366
> *ON THE WAY TO BLVD.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Mar 29 2007, 10:38 PM~7582053
> *NO NEED WE WERE IN FRONT OF THEIR SHOP!!!
> *


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

Was up who`s going to az? I'm on my way there now!!


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 30 2007, 05:59 PM~7587358
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 30 2007, 06:01 PM~7587366
> *ON THE WAY TO BLVD.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 30 2007, 05:24 AM~7581925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that lincoln got some heat in the trunk.

:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 30 2007, 05:22 AM~7581894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like it went down infront of blvd.

that ride is nice


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 30 2007, 10:49 AM~7584331
> *AND YOUR ASS IS LOOSER THAN THE SLEEVE OF A WIZARD
> *


WHAT THE FUCKIN FUCK! i ACTUALLY HAD TO READ IT AND THINK ABOUT IT FOR A SEC :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2007, 02:44 AM~7589507
> *WHAT THE FUCKIN FUCK! i ACTUALLY HAD TO READ IT AND THINK ABOUT IT FOR A SEC  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS A QUOTE FROM THE MOVIE BORAT


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 30 2007, 06:30 AM~7583290
> *YA  AT  THE SAME  TIME  YOU GUYS  NEW  WE  WERE  COMING  AND  THEY TOLD  YOUR  WORKER  TO  TELL  US  THERE  ARE NO  PUMPS  IN  THE ELCO AND NO BATTERYS  GUESS WHAT U GOT  COUGHT    IN A LIE  CUZ  WE  CHECKED  EVERYTHING WAS STILL  IN  THE ELCO  :0  :werd:
> *


smiley dont talk shit you dont have car :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

WOW BEACH CITY... MUH FUCKAS IS ON YALL HEADS... WELL IF YOU TALK DA TALK YOU GOTTA WALK DA WALK... YALL KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS WHEN THEM GATES RACK ON PILL CALL.... GOTTA STAY READY SO YOU AINT GOTTA GET READY........

HOPE YALL GOT SOMETHING TO PROVE SUNDAY.........


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 30 2007, 08:30 AM~7583290
> *YA  AT  THE SAME  TIME  YOU GUYS  NEW  WE  WERE  COMING  AND  THEY TOLD  YOUR  WORKER  TO  TELL  US  THERE  ARE NO  PUMPS  IN  THE ELCO AND NO BATTERYS  GUESS WHAT U GOT  COUGHT    IN A LIE  CUZ  WE  CHECKED  EVERYTHING WAS STILL  IN  THE ELCO  :0  *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Mar 31 2007, 05:20 PM~7591721
> *WOW BEACH CITY... MUH FUCKAS IS ON YALL HEADS... WELL IF YOU TALK DA TALK YOU GOTTA WALK DA WALK... YALL KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS WHEN THEM GATES RACK ON PILL CALL.... GOTTA STAY READY SO YOU AINT GOTTA GET READY........
> HOPE YALL GOT SOMETHING TO PROVE SUNDAY.........
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 31 2007, 12:42 PM~7591169
> *smiley dont talk shit you dont have car  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he got more rides than your pink lips will ever have


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 1 2007, 12:09 AM~7593651
> *he got more rides than your pink lips will ever have
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2007, 06:44 AM~7589507
> *WHAT THE FUCKIN FUCK! i ACTUALLY HAD TO READ IT AND THINK ABOUT IT FOR A SEC  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wahahahahhaa


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 30 2007, 02:14 PM~7585851
> *MAJESTICS MADE BITCH CITY LOOK LIKE A BUNCH OF DOUCHE BAGS
> *


BUMP


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 31 2007, 10:09 PM~7593651
> *he got more rides than your pink lips will ever have
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 1 2007, 12:30 PM~7594971
> *BUMP
> *


x2


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 1 2007, 11:29 AM~7595711
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 1 2007, 10:28 PM~7599101
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 2 2007, 10:31 AM~7601275
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Skim, cripn8ez
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2007, 10:59 AM~7601500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ahfdaljkfads;lkfhahahahahahahalloollolo

:roflmao: :roflmao: xinfinity


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

beach city hydraulics with ********

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ix-Ciev5o4g


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINGLE-P-CHAMP_@Mar 30 2007, 12:21 AM~7582533
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: HA HA HA RUNNIN FROM WHO DONT MAKE US :roflmao:  :roflmao: YEAH U GUYS CAME TO  :worship:  :worship: BEACHCITY BUT DID NOT PROOOOOOOVE NUTHIN.....WE WILL SEE YALL SOON DREAMTEAM... :rofl: IS THAT WHAT U CALL YALLSELF WELL........ITS TYME FOR BEACH CITY TO WAKE THAT ASS UP :twak:  :twak:
> *


 WELL LETS SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT THAT EL CO IS NOT A SINGLE AND YOU ARE NOT THE SINGLE PUPM CHAMP THE REAL SINGLE PUMP CHAMP IS THE MANIACOS ORANGE CAPRICE SO IF ANYBODY WANTS A PIECE OF THIS MANIACOS CAPRICE HOLLA AT YA BOY


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Apr 2 2007, 10:29 PM~7607034
> *WELL LETS SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT THAT EL CO IS NOT A SINGLE AND YOU ARE NOT THE SINGLE PUPM CHAMP THE REAL SINGLE PUMP CHAMP IS THE MANIACOS ORANGE CAPRICE SO IF ANYBODY WANTS A PIECE OF THIS MANIACOS CAPRICE HOLLA AT YA BOY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Apr 2 2007, 10:29 PM~7607034
> *WELL LETS SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT THAT EL CO IS NOT A SINGLE AND YOU ARE NOT THE SINGLE PUPM CHAMP THE REAL SINGLE PUMP CHAMP IS THE MANIACOS ORANGE CAPRICE SO IF ANYBODY WANTS A PIECE OF THIS MANIACOS CAPRICE HOLLA AT YA BOY
> *


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

ah cabron. down the street y no envitan?


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

:angry: check dis out homeboy take it how u wanna san b show its on and hoppin and to the person said d..bags pull up and we been further than harbor park homie..and who said the elco was a single..duuuuuhhhh...nobody :dunno: and we aint no :nono: :nono: newbootys to dis game trust that u better go to the vip and get ur BC GUIDE to read up on this dawgy's we aint scared of no body im not gone lie yeah majestic did the dam thang BUT THE BEST IS YET TO COME :angry: SO TO THE CHEERLEADERS DO YO JOB BECAUSE YALL DO IT SO WELL :thumbsup: AND YALL SIDELINE HOOKS KETCHUP :0 ...OH THAT


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

ITS ALL GOOD ITS ALL FUN AND DANDY IT HAS ITS MOMENTS FOR THE WHO HYPE THE SITUATIONS UP 2MUCH GET A CAR CUT IT WEIGHT IT DOWN COME HOLLA AND TRY UR BEST :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINGLE-P-CHAMP_@Apr 3 2007, 02:36 AM~7607785
> *ITS ALL GOOD ITS ALL FUN AND DANDY IT HAS ITS MOMENTS FOR THE WHO HYPE THE SITUATIONS UP 2MUCH GET A CAR CUT IT WEIGHT IT DOWN COME HOLLA AND TRY UR BEST :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 5 2007, 12:06 AM~7622191
> *:uh:
> *


san berdo


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2007, 10:59 AM~7601500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2007, 12:40 PM~7631079
> *YUMMY :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Apr 2 2007, 09:29 PM~7607034
> *WELL LETS SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT THAT EL CO IS NOT A SINGLE AND YOU ARE NOT THE SINGLE PUPM CHAMP THE REAL SINGLE PUMP CHAMP IS THE MANIACOS ORANGE CAPRICE SO IF ANYBODY WANTS A PIECE OF THIS MANIACOS CAPRICE HOLLA AT YA BOY
> *


YEAH THAT'S RIGHT HE AIN'T NO SINGLE PUMP CHAMP, YOU TELL HIM JOKER, EVERY ONE KNOW THAT AND I KNOW YOU MENT TO SAY THE MAJESTICS DREAM TEAM IS!!! JA JA JA JA JA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
QUE ROLLO LOCOCHON!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKED-MIKEY (Apr 6, 2007)

Well kill you all w/ the "WICKED DEUCE". We already shut down Majestics C.C.. Who's next.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 04:41 PM~7652527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ssssccchhhhnnnnaaaapppp, :0


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 07:41 PM~7652527
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn, that bitch is doin it :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 05:41 PM~7652527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf you talkin bout fool 3times we beat yall better check the stats ge t your your shit straight looks like its twisted


----------



## WICKED-MIKEY (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 9 2007, 06:20 PM~7653185
> *wtf  you  talkin  bout  fool  3times  we  beat  yall  better  check  the  stats  get your  your shit straight  looks  like  its  twisted.
> *


Yeah TODD beat us the first couple times. But at the New Years picnic we served you all. Remember this game is all about the inches. The highest TODD ever hit with the 61 was 96". We hit 101" with our 62 & still didn't get stuck. I haven't seen TODD's 61 out hitting anything higher than that. Or maybe he can't because he dosen't have GAVILAN working for him no more. Because that ****** HI-LOW now. I'm not shit talking I'm just stating facts, much respect...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 09:00 PM~7654077
> *Yeah TODD beat us the first couple times.  But at the New Years picnic we served you all.  Remember this game is all about the inches.  The highest TODD ever hit with the 61 was 96".  We hit 101" with our 62 & still didn't get stuck.  I haven't seen TODD's 61 out hitting anything higher than that.  Or maybe he can't because he dosen't have GAVILAN working for him no more.  Because that ****** HI-LOW now.  I'm not shit talking I'm just stating facts, much respect...
> *


dont matter sOn you bumped your fucken melon todd didnt have his car there so get that shit straight you DIDNT SERVE NO ONE FROM MAJESTICS WE STILL BEAT YOU NOT ONCE NOT TWICE BUT 3 FUCKEN TIMES GET THAT SHIT STRAIGHT B4 YOU COME ON HERE AND OPEN YOU MUTHAFUCKEN MOUTH


----------



## WICKED-MIKEY (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 9 2007, 08:16 PM~7654246
> *dont matter  sOn  you bumped  your  fucken  melon  todd  didnt have  his  car  there  so  get  that shit  straight  you DIDNT SERVE NO  ONE  FROM  MAJESTICS  WE  STILL BEAT  YOU NOT  ONCE  NOT TWICE  BUT  3 FUCKEN TIMES  GET  THAT SHIT  STRAIGHT B4  YOU COME  ON  HERE  AND  OPEN  YOU MUTHAFUCKEN  MOUTH
> *


All right your right TODD didn't have the 61 there. But as I said before it's all bout them inches. So far the highest chevy hitting is us at 101".

Okay. If you wanna talk bout people not having cars at a hop. How come Majestics always went to the BLVD shop & said they served GEORGE when BLVD didn't even have any cars to represent the shop. And the sad thing is that they went to go serve GEORGE w/ cars that were built at BOULEVARD. Those Dream Team fools don't even know how to build cars. They need people to build cars for them. There nothing but shop whores: 1st "Locos 4 Life", 2nd "BLVD", 3rd "Red's", & now 4th "Street Life". What's next Black Magic, Pro Hopper, then CCE. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 09:35 PM~7654484
> *All right your right TODD didn't have the 61 there.  But as I said before it's all bout them inches.  So far the highest chevy hitting is us at 101".
> 
> Okay.  If you wanna talk bout people not having cars at a hop.  How come Majestics always went to the BLVD shop & said they served GEORGE when BLVD didn't even have any cars to represent the shop.  And the sad thing is that they went to go serve GEORGE w/ cars that were built at BOULEVARD.  Those Dream Team fools don't even know how to build cars.  They need people to build cars for them.  There nothing but shop whores: 1st "Locos 4 Life", 2nd "BLVD", 3rd "Red's", & now 4th "Street Life".  What's next Black Magic, Pro Hopper, then CCE.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OK DUMB ASS BRING YOUR CHEERLING ASS TO SAN BERDO WILL SEE WHO SERVES WHO DUMB ASS FOOL OH BY THE WAY YOU FUCKEN CUM DRUNK GEORGE HAD THE ELCO THERE AND DONT EVER BELIEVE THAT YOU DUMB ASS THAT GEORGE BUILT ANY OF THERE CARS YOU FUCKEN KIDD HOPE YOU SHOW YOUR ASS TO SAN BERDO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BIG RICH WE NEED AN IP CHECK DOGG SEE WHO THE FUCK IS THIS FOOL


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 07:35 PM~7654484
> *All right your right TODD didn't have the 61 there.  But as I said before it's all bout them inches.  So far the highest chevy hitting is us at 101".
> 
> Okay.  If you wanna talk bout people not having cars at a hop.  How come Majestics always went to the BLVD shop & said they served GEORGE when BLVD didn't even have any cars to represent the shop.  And the sad thing is that they went to go serve GEORGE w/ cars that were built at BOULEVARD.  Those Dream Team fools don't even know how to build cars.  They need people to build cars for them.  There nothing but shop whores: 1st "Locos 4 Life", 2nd "BLVD", 3rd "Red's", & now 4th "Street Life".  What's next Black Magic, Pro Hopper, then CCE.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I THINK YOUVE BEEN HITTING THE CRACK PIPE HOMIE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

GOT SERVED IN VEGAS GOT SERVED IN L.A AND GOT SERVED IN NEW MEXICO WHERE ELSE YOU WANT IT AT CHUMP


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

REMEMBER THEY WERE ON THE PIPE AWHILE BACK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 9 2007, 07:44 PM~7654594
> *REMEMBER  THEY WERE  ON THE PIPE  AWHILE  BACK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

STOP SUCKING ON MANDOS NUTTS


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 03:41 PM~7652527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOGG YOU MUST EITHER BE THE NEWEST CHEERLEADER ON HI-N-LOW DICK CAUSE ON THE REAL TO BE A NEW MEMBER ON LAYITLOW YOU ARE ON HERE JUST TO START SHIT, I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF YOU TILL NOW!! AND ABOUT SHUTTING DOWN MAJESTICS WELL TAKE A NUMBER AND FALL IN LINE!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

I HOPE THESE FOOLS MAKE IT TO SAN BERDO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

SON YOU JUST DONE FUCKED UP


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

WHERE THAT NICCA GO COME BACK SON WE GONNA RIP YOU A NEW ASSHOLE WITH A PISTON PUMP :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 9 2007, 08:48 PM~7654634
> *WHERE  THAT  NICCA GO  COME  BACK SON  WE  GONNA  RIP  YOU A NEW  ASSHOLE  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

YOU FUCKERS AINT RIGHT THAT FOOL LEFT CRYIN


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 07:00 PM~7654077
> *Yeah TODD beat us the first couple times.  But at the New Years picnic we served you all.  Remember this game is all about the inches.  The highest TODD ever hit with the 61 was 96".  We hit 101" with our 62 & still didn't get stuck.  I haven't seen TODD's 61 out hitting anything higher than that.  Or maybe he can't because he dosen't have GAVILAN working for him no more.  Because that ****** HI-LOW now.  I'm not shit talking I'm just stating facts, much respect...
> *


 DOG GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT THIS IS THE SAME THING THAT WAS BROUGHT UP A COUPLE OF TIMES ALREADY, YOU GUYS ARE TRYING HARD TO GET GAVILAN FIRED FROM STREETLIFE BUT TRIP ON THIS HE CAN LEAVE WHEN EVER THE ONLY REASON HE WORKS FOR TODD IS CUZ HE'S THE ONLY ONE THAT EVER PAID HIM WITH ACTUAL MONEY!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Apr 9 2007, 09:50 PM~7654652
> *DOG  GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT THIS IS THE SAME THING THAT  WAS BROUGHT UP A COUPLE OF TIMES ALREADY, YOU GUYS ARE TRYING HARD TO GET GAVILAN FIRED FROM STREETLIFE BUT TRIP ON THIS HE CAN LEAVE WHEN EVER THE ONLY REASON HE WORKS FOR TODD IS CUZ HE'S THE ONLY ONE THAT EVER PAID HIM WITH ACTUAL MONEY!!!!!
> *


WTF DID THEY PAY HIM IN PESOS OR WHAT NOT GOOD HI n SLOW :nono:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

come on homie come back i just started oh damn


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Apr 9 2007, 07:50 PM~7654652
> *DOG  GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT THIS IS THE SAME THING THAT  WAS BROUGHT UP A COUPLE OF TIMES ALREADY, YOU GUYS ARE TRYING HARD TO GET GAVILAN FIRED FROM STREETLIFE BUT TRIP ON THIS HE CAN LEAVE WHEN EVER THE ONLY REASON HE WORKS FOR TODD IS CUZ HE'S THE ONLY ONE THAT EVER PAID HIM WITH ACTUAL MONEY!!!!!
> *


WHAT HAPPENED DID THE OTHER TEAM PAY HIM WITH CRACK


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 9 2007, 09:54 PM~7654711
> *WHAT HAPPENED DID THE OTHER TEAM PAY HIM WITH CRACK
> *


YA THATS WHY THEY MOVED FROM L.A CUZZ THEY DIDNT HAVE CASH THEY HAD TO PAY WITH CRACK :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

WELL WELL WELL LOOK WHOS BACK COME ON DOGG LET ME CLOWN YOU SUM MORE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 9 2007, 07:43 PM~7654579
> *BIG  RICH WE  NEED  AN  IP CHECK  DOGG  SEE  WHO  THE FUCK  IS THIS FOOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 07:35 PM~7654484
> *All right your right TODD didn't have the 61 there.  But as I said before it's all bout them inches.  So far the highest chevy hitting is us at 101".
> 
> Okay.  If you wanna talk bout people not having cars at a hop.  How come Majestics always went to the BLVD shop & said they served GEORGE when BLVD didn't even have any cars to represent the shop.  And the sad thing is that they went to go serve GEORGE w/ cars that were built at BOULEVARD.  Those Dream Team fools don't even know how to build cars.  They need people to build cars for them.  There nothing but shop whores: 1st "Locos 4 Life", 2nd "BLVD", 3rd "Red's", & now 4th "Street Life".  What's next Black Magic, Pro Hopper, then CCE.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DOGG ALL THAT YOUR CLAIMING GOT YOUR MOUTH WRAPPED AROUND MONDO'S DICK YEAH WE GOT RESPECT FOR MONDO BUT THE SHIT YOUR TALKING IS TO MUCH, YOUR ON THE ADVERTISING SQUAD AND YOUR NEW JOB IS TO GET HI N LOW'S NAME IN EVERY ONE'S MOUTH JUST LICK MANDO'S NUT'S ARE IN YOURS, JUST LIKE BEACH CITY US THE BIG M TO GET FAME, IT ALL GOOD!! AND FURTHEWR MY CAR AIN'T THE HIGHEST BUT IT'S MINE, IT DON'T BELONG TO NO SHOP, AND AS FOR AS FOR THE BUILDER IT WAS BUILT BY STREET LIFE YEAH GEORGE BUILT THE FRAME BUT THE HYDROS WERE DONE BY TODD AT STREET LIFE!!! AND AGAIN THE CAR IS MINE!!!


----------



## WICKED-MIKEY (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 9 2007, 08:38 PM~7654521
> *OK  DUMB ASS  BRING  YOUR CHEERLING  ASS  TO SAN  BERDO  WILL SEE  WHO SERVES  WHO  DUMB ASS  FOOL  OH  BY THE WAY  YOU FUCKEN CUM DRUNK  GEORGE  HAD  THE ELCO  THERE  AND  DONT EVER  BELIEVE  THAT  YOU DUMB ASS  THAT GEORGE BUILT ANY OF  THERE CARS  YOU FUCKEN KIDD  HOPE  YOU SHOW  YOUR  ASS  TO SAN BERDO
> *


This was before GEORGE had the elco. Everything those fools now they learned it at BLVD. Where their cars were built: NENE's black cutlass, RAUL's blue caddi, & PAUL's blue cutlass. What's a matter homie did I hit a nerve, does the truth hurt. Well be at San Bernardino w/ the 62, the cutlass, & the 64. Take your pic.........


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CHECK THIS FOOL YOU NEED TO GO BACK TO COW TIPPING AND STOP HANGIN ON MONDOS NUTTS


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*FOR ONE THAT HI LOW NUT RIDER HAS NO CAR AND HE PROBADLY DOESN'T EVEN KNOW MANDO PROPS TO MAJESTICS FROM NOR CAL.*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 10:00 PM~7654776
> *This was before GEORGE had the elco.  Everything those fools now they learned it at BLVD.  Where their cars were built:  NENE's black cutlass, RAUL's blue caddi, & PAUL's blue cutlass.  What's a matter homie did I hit a nerve, does the truth hurt.  Well be at San Bernardino w/ the 62, the cutlass, & the 64.  Take your pic.........
> *


OK MAKE SURE YOU COME ALSO YOU HIT A NERVE NO HOMIE CUZZ YOU GOT IT TWISTED YOU NEED TO GO BACK AND GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT CHUMP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS WAS WAY B4 THE ELCO STUPID FUCK WE JUST DONE SERVING GEORGE LAST WEEK YOU DUMB ASS WHAT A FUCKEN IDIOT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 9 2007, 10:01 PM~7654786
> *FOR ONE THAT HI LOW NUT RIDER HAS NO CAR AND HE PROBADLY  DOESN'T HAVE A CAR MUCH PROPS TO MAJESTICS FROM NOR CAL.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 10:00 PM~7654776
> *This was before GEORGE had the elco.  Everything those fools now they learned it at BLVD.  Where their cars were built:  NENE's black cutlass, RAUL's blue caddi, & PAUL's blue cutlass.  What's a matter homie did I hit a nerve, does the truth hurt.  Well be at San Bernardino w/ the 62, the cutlass, & the 64.  Take your pic.........
> *


WTF FOOL YOU EITHER BLVD OR HI n SLOW PICK 1 STOP SUCKING ON BOTH OF THERE NUTTS :twak: :twak: :twak: OR IS IT THAT GEARGE FUCKIN YOU IN THE ASS WHILE YOUR SUCKIN ON MONDOS NUTTS :0


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 08:00 PM~7654776
> *This was before GEORGE had the elco.  Everything those fools now they learned it at BLVD.  Where their cars were built:  NENE's black cutlass, RAUL's blue caddi, & PAUL's blue cutlass.  What's a matter homie did I hit a nerve, does the truth hurt.  Well be at San Bernardino w/ the 62, the cutlass, & the 64.  Take your pic.........
> *


SHIT THAT ELCO AIN'T EVEN GEORGES IT BELONGS TO PETE, AND FOR THE RECORD WE JUST WENT FOR THE FUCK OF IT GEORGE WAS THE ONE THAT SAID THAT HE DIDN'T CARE THAT HE HAD A LINCOLN FOR MY LINCOLN THEN HE PUT OUT THE ELCO! BOTH NENE'S AND RAUL'S CARS ARE GONE SINCE THEN NENE'S BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN WITH TODD AND HIS SHOP, WHAT ABOUT WHEN TODD PULLED UP ON THE WAY TO ODESSA AND YOU GUYS HAD NOTHING TO SHOW FOR, IT'S ON TAPE ROLLIN CAN GIVE YOU GUYS A COPY!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*A SMILEY IS MAJESTICS PLANNING TO START A NOR CAL CHAPTER OVER HERE YOU KNOW WE HAVE SOME SERIOUS O.G'S UP HERE.*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 9 2007, 10:07 PM~7654838
> *A SMILEY IS MAJESTICS PLANNING TO START A NOR CAL CHAPTER OVER HERE YOU KNOW YOU SOME SERIOUS O.G'S UP HERE.
> *


YOU GOTTA HIT UP BIG RICH


----------



## WICKED-MIKEY (Apr 6, 2007)

As I said before it's all bout them inches. 101". Get your shit straight MANDO ain't the owner of HI-LOW no more. MANDO ain't shit here in EL PASO, TX.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 10:08 PM~7654846
> *As I said before it's all bout them inches.  101".  Get your shit straight MANDO ain't the owner of HI-LOW no more.  MANDO ain't shit here in EL PASO, TX.
> *


YOU THE ONE HANGIN ON HIS NUTTS AND LIKE I SAID YOU COME TO SAN BERDO SO WE CAN OPEN A NEW ASS HOLE FOR YOU AND LIKE I TOLD YOU B4 YOU DONE FUCKED UP DONT GIVE A FUCK WHTA YOUR CAR DOES BRING THAT SHIT


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 08:08 PM~7654846
> *As I said before it's all bout them inches.  101".  Get your shit straight MANDO ain't the owner of HI-LOW no more.  MANDO ain't shit here in EL PASO, TX.
> *


WELL THEN AIN'T YOU JUMPING IN ON SOME ONE ELSES FAME THEN AS WELL TALK ABOUT CHUMPING OUT, BEFORE YOU GO ON LAYITLOW AND TALK ALL THIS SHIT YOU SHOULD BUILD NEW CAR YOUR SELF, AND NOT TAKE FAME FOR CARS THAT ARE ALREADY BUILT!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

MAJESTICS MUST BE DOING SUMTHING RITE CUZ WE ON EVERYONES MIND


----------



## WICKED-MIKEY (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Apr 9 2007, 09:07 PM~7654837
> *SHIT THAT ELCO AIN'T EVEN GEORGES IT BELONGS TO PETE, AND FOR THE RECORD WE JUST WENT FOR THE FUCK OF IT GEORGE WAS THE ONE THAT SAID THAT HE DIDN'T CARE THAT HE HAD A LINCOLN FOR MY LINCOLN THEN HE PUT OUT THE ELCO! BOTH NENE'S AND RAUL'S CARS ARE GONE SINCE THEN NENE'S BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN WITH TODD AND HIS SHOP, WHAT ABOUT WHEN TODD PULLED UP ON THE WAY TO ODESSA AND YOU GUYS HAD NOTHING TO SHOW FOR, IT'S ON TAPE ROLLIN CAN GIVE YOU GUYS A COPY!!!
> *


The elco represents BLVD though. The car was ready, MANDO's pussy ass left cause he got scared. Nobody in the shop knows how to hit the switch, & MANDO never came back. That's on MANDO for being scared........


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Apr 9 2007, 10:11 PM~7654885
> *WELL THEN AIN'T YOU JUMPING IN ON SOME ONE ELSES FAME THEN AS WELL TALK ABOUT CHUMPING OUT, BEFORE YOU GO ON LAYITLOW AND TALK ALL THIS SHIT YOU SHOULD BUILD NEW CAR YOUR SELF, AND NOT TAKE FAME FOR CARS THAT ARE ALREADY BUILT!!!!
> *


OH DAMN GOT YOUR ASS :0 :biggrin: BUILD YOUR ON SHIT :rofl: :buttkick: :banghead: :werd:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 10:12 PM~7654897
> *The elco represents BLVD though.  The car was ready, MANDO's pussy ass left cause he got scared.  Nobody in the shop knows how to hit the switch, & MANDO never came back.  That's on MANDO for being scared........
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 10:12 PM~7654897
> *The elco represents BLVD though.  The car was ready, MANDO's pussy ass left cause he got scared.  Nobody in the shop knows how to hit the switch, & MANDO never came back.  That's on MANDO for being scared........
> *


MAN CAN YOU GET SUMTHING RITE I DONT GET THIS FOOL FIRST HE IS ON MANDOS NUTTS THEN HE IS ON GEOGES NUTTS AND NOW HE CALLING MANDO PUSSY WTF IS WRONG WITH THIS NUTTRIDER


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DAMM YOU SURE ARE TALKIN ALOT OF SHIT ABOUT MANDO ....DAMM IT WILL BE FUNNY AS HELL WHEN HE GOES AND BREAKS YOU ASS OFF AS WELL MIKEY :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

HAHAH TODD LET THIS FOOL HAVE IT HOMIE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 9 2007, 10:15 PM~7654928
> *DAMM YOU SURE ARE TALKIN ALOT OF SHIT ABOUT MANDO ....DAMM IT WILL BE FUNNY AS HELL WHEN HE GOES AND BREAKS YOU ASS OFF AS WELL MIKEY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 9 2007, 09:15 PM~7654928
> *DAMM YOU SURE ARE TALKIN ALOT OF SHIT ABOUT MANDO ....DAMM IT WILL BE FUNNY AS HELL WHEN HE GOES AND BREAKS YOU ASS OFF AS WELL MIKEY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 08:12 PM~7654897
> *The elco represents BLVD though.  The car was ready, MANDO's pussy ass left cause he got scared.  Nobody in the shop knows how to hit the switch, & MANDO never came back.  That's on MANDO for being scared........
> *


EXCUSES ARE MADE FOR BULLSHITTERS AND SIR YOU ARE A BULL SHITTER, WHY DON'T YOU BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT FIRST AND THEN COME ON LAYITLOW AND START TO MAKE A NAME FOR YOUR SELF!! UNTILL THEN YOUR JUST LOOKING FOR ATTENTION SEEING THAT THE REAL TALENT FROM HI N LOW LEFT !!! THOSE ARE MIGHTY BIG SHOES TO FILL HOME BOY!!!


----------



## WICKED-MIKEY (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Apr 9 2007, 09:11 PM~7654885
> *WELL THEN AIN'T YOU JUMPING IN ON SOME ONE ELSES FAME THEN AS WELL TALK ABOUT CHUMPING OUT, BEFORE YOU GO ON LAYITLOW AND TALK ALL THIS SHIT YOU SHOULD BUILD NEW CAR YOUR SELF, AND NOT TAKE FAME FOR CARS THAT ARE ALREADY BUILT!!!!
> *


All the cars we have were built here in EL PASO, TX. Way before MANDO came here, when he was in his crack head days. So I don't know what the f*ck you talking bout.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

HEY MIKEY IS THIS YOU AND YOUR LOVER,,,WE LL BE LOOKING FOR YOU IN SAN BERNADINO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 10:17 PM~7654957
> *All the cars we have were built here in EL PASO, TX.  Way before MANDO came here, when he was in his crack head days.  So I don't know what the f*ck you talking bout.
> *


THEN WHY WERE ALL OF YOU ON HISS NUTTS YOU CUMM DRUNK BIAAAAAAAAAAATCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 9 2007, 10:18 PM~7654967
> *HEY MIKEY IS THIS YOU AND YOUR LOVER,,,WE LL BE LOOKING FOR YOU IN SAN BERNADINO
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:angry: Hold the fuck up Homeboy.Gorge never worked on our cars most defently never made them work.One thing we used his shop to build the cars,when he was suppost to put my black cutty together,he never did it I took my car along with Jae.lincoln on tow truck to my homie Tui Back yard and made the Magic Happen.Why you Think we be doing shop calls to all The BIG MOUTH MATHAFUKERS.


----------



## WICKED-MIKEY (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 9 2007, 09:15 PM~7654928
> *DAMM YOU SURE ARE TALKIN ALOT OF SHIT ABOUT MANDO ....DAMM IT WILL BE FUNNY AS HELL WHEN HE GOES AND BREAKS YOU ASS OFF AS WELL MIKEY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

all i gotta say is keep it jumpin on the westcoast cause i wanna see all yall on truucha its like my soaps much props to my peoples on the west coast


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

OH SHIT WE GOT THE WHOLE FAMILY IN THIS BIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTCH


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 08:17 PM~7654957
> *All the cars we have were built here in EL PASO, TX.  Way before MANDO came here, when he was in his crack head days.  So I don't know what the f*ck you talking bout.
> *


YEAH BUT WITH OUT MANDO YOU GUYS IN EL PASO WOULDN'T BE SHIT, THAT IS SOME SAD SHIT NEVER BARK BEFORE YOU BITE YOU COULD GET SLAPPED IN THE JAW!! JUST LIKE YOUR GETTING YOUR ASS CHEWED UP ON HERE!!! :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :twak: :twak: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 10:17 PM~7654957
> *All the cars we have were built here in EL PASO, TX.  Way before MANDO came here, when he was in his crack head days.  So I don't know what the f*ck you talking bout.
> *


THATS EVEN MORE FUNNY CAUSE ALL THE SHIT YALL FOOLS FROM ELPASO WERE TALIKIN WHEN MANDO WAS ON YOUR TEAM NOW YOU DISS THE MAN THAT SHOWED YALL HOW TO SWANG LET ALONE YALL ARE STILL USING HIS NAME :uh: :uh: WTF


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 9 2007, 10:19 PM~7654974
> *:angry: Hold the fuck up Homeboy.Gorge never worked on our cars most defently never made them work.One thing we used his shop to build the cars,when he was suppost to put my black cutty together,he never did it I took my car along with Jae.lincoln on tow truck to my homie Tui Back yard and made the Magic Happen.Why you Think we be doing shop calls to all The  BIG MOUTH MATHAFUKERS.
> *


AND NOW YOU KNOW THE MUTHAFUCKEN TRUTH CHUMP


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

YOU WEAR A THONG?


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 9 2007, 08:19 PM~7654974
> *:angry: Hold the fuck up Homeboy.Gorge never worked on our cars most defently never made them work.One thing we used his shop to build the cars,when he was suppost to put my black cutty together,he never did it I took my car along with Jae.lincoln on tow truck to my homie Tui Back yard and made the Magic Happen.Why you Think we be doing shop calls to all The  BIG MOUTH MATHAFUKERS.
> *


X 10000000000000000000000000000000000000 TELL THIS FOOL WHAT RIGHT!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 9 2007, 10:22 PM~7655002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BRING THAT WITH YOU CHUMP IM GONNA MAKE YOU WEAR IT AT THE SHOW WHILE YOUR HOPPING YOUR SHIT OH AND BRING SUM SOCKS BLACK ONES :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

SO ARE YOU HI N LO OR BLVD?


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 08:00 PM~7654077
> *Yeah TODD beat us the first couple times.  But at the New Years picnic we served you all.  Remember this game is all about the inches.  The highest TODD ever hit with the 61 was 96".  We hit 101" with our 62 & still didn't get stuck.  I haven't seen TODD's 61 out hitting anything higher than that.  Or maybe he can't because he dosen't have GAVILAN working for him no more.  Because that ****** HI-LOW now.  I'm not shit talking I'm just stating facts, much respect...
> *


I REALLY DONT HAVE TIME FOR THIS BULLSHIT!!...BUT YOU WANT FACTS WELL,
I BEAT MONDO IN VEGAS,TX,AND IN AZ. MANDOS CAR NEVER HIT 101 INCHES EITHER...IT DID 97"..YEAH MY CAR HASNT BEEN OUT...BUT UNLIKE YOU AND THE REST OF YOUR CLICK,WE COME CORRECT WITH NICE PAINT,RIMS ,CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE,POWDERCOAT FRAMES...NOT RATTLECAN PAINT JOBS AND FLAT WHEELS...AND I WILL SHOW YOU MY TRUNK,SO YOU CAN SEE ITS A TRUE DOUBLE PUMP!..NOT FOUR GATES TO THE NOSE(HI-SLOW)...AND MY SINGLES ARE SINGLES...NOT DOUBLES(HI-SLOW)I DONT HAVE NICE LITTLE MANIFOLDS FOR THE PUMPS WERE THEY CONNECT  ...AND YOUR RIGHT GAVILAN DOES WORK FOR THEM,THATS HOW I KNOW YOU GUYS CHEATIN LIKE A MUTHAFUCKER... :roflmao: ..OH MY BAD,HE DID WORK FOR YOU BUT YOU COULDNT AFFORD TO PAY HIM,SO HE QUIT!!  ...WHAT HAPPENED YOU SMOKED THE EARNINGS UP????AND DONT GET MAD,JUST FACTS HOMIE!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 9 2007, 10:23 PM~7655017
> *SO ARE YOU HI N LO OR BLVD?
> 
> 
> ...


RICH YOU PULLED ALL HIS COVERS DOGG


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 9 2007, 08:23 PM~7655017
> *SO ARE YOU HI N LO OR BLVD?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I KNEW THIS HAD TO BE ONE OF GEORGES BOYS!!! WHAT A BUSTER!!!


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 9 2007, 08:24 PM~7655026
> *I REALLY DONT HAVE TIME FOR THIS BULLSHIT!!...BUT YOU WANT FACTS WELL,
> I BEAT MONDO IN VEGAS,TX,AND IN AZ. MANDOS CAR NEVER HIT 101 INCHES EITHER...IT DID 97"..YEAH MY CAR HASNT BEEN OUT...BUT UNLIKE YOU AND THE REST OF YOUR CLICK,WE COME CORRECT WITH NICE PAINT,RIMS ,CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE,POWDERCOAT FRAMES...NOT RATTLECAN PAINT JOBS AND FLAT WHEELS...AND I WILL SHOW YOU MY TRUNK,SO YOU CAN SEE ITS A TRUE DOUBLE PUMP!..NOT FOUR GATES TO THE NOSE(HI-SLOW)...AND MY SINGLES ARE SINGLES...NOT DOUBLES(HI-SLOW)I DONT HAVE NICE LITTLE MANIFOLDS FOR THE PUMPS WERE THEY CONNECT  ...AND YOUR RIGHT GAVILAN DOES WORK FOR THEM,THATS HOW I KNOW YOU GUYS CHEATIN LIKE A MUTHAFUCKER... :roflmao: ..OH MY BAD,HE DID WORK FOR YOU BUT YOU COULDNT AFFORD TO PAY HIM,SO HE QUIT!!  ...WHAT HAPPENED YOU SMOKED THE EARNINGS UP????AND DONT GET MAD,JUST FACTS HOMIE!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 9 2007, 09:24 PM~7655026
> *I REALLY DONT HAVE TIME FOR THIS BULLSHIT!!...BUT YOU WANT FACTS WELL,
> I BEAT MONDO IN VEGAS,TX,AND IN AZ. MANDOS CAR NEVER HIT 101 INCHES EITHER...IT DID 97"..YEAH MY CAR HASNT BEEN OUT...BUT UNLIKE YOU AND THE REST OF YOUR CLICK,WE COME CORRECT WITH NICE PAINT,RIMS ,CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE,POWDERCOAT FRAMES...NOT RATTLECAN PAINT JOBS AND FLAT WHEELS...AND I WILL SHOW YOU MY TRUNK,SO YOU CAN SEE ITS A TRUE DOUBLE PUMP!..NOT FOUR GATES TO THE NOSE(HI-SLOW)...AND MY SINGLES ARE SINGLES...NOT DOUBLES(HI-SLOW)I DONT HAVE NICE LITTLE MANIFOLDS FOR THE PUMPS WERE THEY CONNECT  ...AND YOUR RIGHT GAVILAN DOES WORK FOR THEM,THATS HOW I KNOW YOU GUYS CHEATIN LIKE A MUTHAFUCKER... :roflmao: ..OH MY BAD,HE DID WORK FOR YOU BUT YOU COULDNT AFFORD TO PAY HIM,SO HE QUIT!!  ...WHAT HAPPENED YOU SMOKED THE EARNINGS UP????AND DONT GET MAD,JUST FACTS HOMIE!!
> *



:0  :0


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 10 2007, 12:23 AM~7655013
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BRING  THAT WITH  YOU CHUMP IM  GONNA MAKE YOU WEAR  IT AT  THE SHOW  WHILE  YOUR  HOPPING  YOUR SHIT OH AND  BRING SUM SOCKS  BLACK ONES  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 9 2007, 08:24 PM~7655026
> *I REALLY DONT HAVE TIME FOR THIS BULLSHIT!!...BUT YOU WANT FACTS WELL,
> I BEAT MONDO IN VEGAS,TX,AND IN AZ. MANDOS CAR NEVER HIT 101 INCHES EITHER...IT DID 97"..YEAH MY CAR HASNT BEEN OUT...BUT UNLIKE YOU AND THE REST OF YOUR CLICK,WE COME CORRECT WITH NICE PAINT,RIMS ,CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE,POWDERCOAT FRAMES...NOT RATTLECAN PAINT JOBS AND FLAT WHEELS...AND I WILL SHOW YOU MY TRUNK,SO YOU CAN SEE ITS A TRUE DOUBLE PUMP!..NOT FOUR GATES TO THE NOSE(HI-SLOW)...AND MY SINGLES ARE SINGLES...NOT DOUBLES(HI-SLOW)I DONT HAVE NICE LITTLE MANIFOLDS FOR THE PUMPS WERE THEY CONNECT  ...AND YOUR RIGHT GAVILAN DOES WORK FOR THEM,THATS HOW I KNOW YOU GUYS CHEATIN LIKE A MUTHAFUCKER... :roflmao: ..OH MY BAD,HE DID WORK FOR YOU BUT YOU COULDNT AFFORD TO PAY HIM,SO HE QUIT!!  ...WHAT HAPPENED YOU SMOKED THE EARNINGS UP????AND DONT GET MAD,JUST FACTS HOMIE!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Apr 9 2007, 08:29 PM~7655067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

21 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: crenshaw magraw, Big Rich, KING OF AZ!!!, LB ROLLER, xxxDOUGHBOYxxx, let_it_go, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, pnutbtrcandylac, Eddie$Money, rhr26, jaemanadero, TRU505RYDA, Rat1, big L, Vegas Blvd, bigjune62, BIG ED, Big nene 1


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HEY SMILEY WERE DID YOUR BOY GO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

YOU GUYS FUCKED UP AND MADE HIS BITCH ASS LEAVE


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Apr 10 2007, 04:29 AM~7655067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 9 2007, 10:30 PM~7655082
> *HEY SMILEY WERE DID YOUR BOY GO
> *


MADE THAT FOOL CRY AND HE LEFT :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Apr 9 2007, 08:29 PM~7655067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OWNAGE OF THE DAY,,,,HES OUT OF THE CLOSET


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 9 2007, 10:30 PM~7655082
> *HEY SMILEY WERE DID YOUR BOY GO
> *


MADE THAT FOOL CRY AND HE LEFT :0 HOPE HE LEARNED SUMTHING TODAY NEVER TALK ABOUT A CLUB WHEN THE CLUB ALREADY HAS SERVED YOU NOT ONCE NOT TWICE BUT MUTHFUCKEN 3 TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich+Apr 9 2007, 09:18 PM~7654967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEE WHAT I MEAN LOOK AT THE CARS...THEY'R GARBAGE!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

ANOTHER ONE BITS THE DUST AND ANOTHER ONE FELL AND ANOTHER ONE FELL AND ANOTHER BITES THE DUST............................................. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 9 2007, 10:34 PM~7655114
> *SEE WHAT I MEAN LOOK AT THE CARS...THEY'R GARBAGE!!  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 9 2007, 10:32 PM~7655094
> *MADE  THAT FOOL  CRY  AND  HE  LEFT  :0
> *


HIS ASS IS REALLY GONNA BE HURTING WHEN HE GETS TO S B HAHAHAHHHHHHAHHHHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED-MIKEY (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 9 2007, 09:23 PM~7655017
> *SO ARE YOU HI N LO OR BLVD?
> 
> 
> ...


I work for HI-LOW. A home-boy here in town is BLVD & he thought that was funny.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

23 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: King Of Rimz, Knightstalker, Big Rich, Big nene 1, BIG ED, xxxDOUGHBOYxxx, bigjune62, crenshaw magraw, jaemanadero, KING OF AZ!!!, pnutbtrcandylac, Eddie$Money, rhr26, Rat1, big L, Vegas Blvd


hijo de su puta madre, it's good up in here :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 9 2007, 10:35 PM~7655119
> *HIS ASS IS REALLY GONNA BE HURTING WHEN HE GETS TO S B HAHAHAHHHHHHAHHHHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 10:35 PM~7655123
> *I work for HI-LOW.  A home-boy here in town is BLVD & he thought that was funny.
> *


YA SURE OK :uh:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 9 2007, 09:32 PM~7655097
> *OWNAGE OF THE DAY,,,,HES OUT OF THE CLOSET
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 9 2007, 08:36 PM~7655124
> *23 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: King Of Rimz, Knightstalker, Big Rich, Big nene 1, BIG ED, xxxDOUGHBOYxxx, bigjune62, crenshaw magraw, jaemanadero, KING OF AZ!!!, pnutbtrcandylac, Eddie$Money, rhr26, Rat1, big L, Vegas Blvd
> 
> ...


THAT'S HOW THE BIG M DOSE IT!!!


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*HOMEBOY LEFT CUZ HE GOT SCHOOLED ON THE TRUTH PUNK BITCH*


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> I work for HI-LOW. A home-boy here in town is BLVD & he thought that was funny.











[/quote]
SO IS THIS YOU, YOUR RAGGETY CAR AND YOUR LOVER... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 9 2007, 10:22 PM~7655002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WICKED-MIKEY_@Apr 9 2007, 08:35 PM~7655123
> *I work for HI-LOW.  A home-boy here in town is BLVD & he thought that was funny.
> *


IM GONNA CHANGE YOUR SCREEN NAME TO *CONFUSED*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 9 2007, 09:40 PM~7655154
> *IM GONNA CHANGE YOUR SCREEN NAME TO CONFUSED
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKED-MIKEY (Apr 6, 2007)

>


SO IS THIS YOU, YOUR RAGGETY CAR AND YOUR LOVER... :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
Sorry homie we all can't be dope ballers.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Eddie, Knightstalker, Rat1, Big Rich, INDIVIDUALS*512*, KING OF AZ!!!, BLVDBROUGHAM, pnutbtrcandylac, Big nene 1, let_it_go, Anteazy :thumbsup: *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHY DOES EVERY FOOL THAT CANT BUILD A CAR USE THAT LINE "WE AINT ALL DOPE DEALERS" HAHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAH I WORK AT ZENITH AND SMILEY SLANG'S CAR PARTS STUPID ASS FOOL


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

and im on workmens comp......... :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

oh snap its crackin in here!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 9 2007, 09:43 PM~7655184
> *WHY DOES EVERY FOOL THAT CANT BUILD A CAR USE THAT LINE "WE AINT ALL DOPE DEALERS"  HAHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAH  I WORK AT ZENITH AND SMILEY SLANG'S CAR PARTS  STUPID ASS FOOL
> *



 and im still working on it ..lol..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

Take it easy leave the lil' homie alone, he has ADD. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WHAT'S UP SJ SHARX4*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 9 2007, 09:47 PM~7655210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP SKIM !! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Apr 9 2007, 10:47 PM~7655212
> *Take it easy leave the lil' homie alone, he has ADD.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OHH OHH NO WONDER


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Apr 9 2007, 08:47 PM~7655212
> *Take it easy leave the lil' homie alone, he has ADD.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LEAVE THE LIL HOMIE ALONE ,,,YOU ARE HIM,,,,,,,,,,,WHY YOU CHANGE SCREEN NAMES??????????? :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> SO IS THIS YOU, YOUR RAGGETY CAR AND YOUR LOVER... :roflmao: :roflmao:


Sorry homie we all can't be dope ballers.
[/quote]


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 9 2007, 09:49 PM~7655226
> *OHH OHH NO WONDER
> *


DAMN ITS CROWDED IN HERE !! JD YOU FART ??


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:0 LET ME SCHOOL THIS FOOL REAL QUICK,WE DON'T JUMP FROM SHOP TO SHOP LIKE YOU SAY,ITS LIKE SPORTS GAME ,A TEAM LOOKS FOR THE BEST PLAYERS FOR THEIR TEAM NOT BUNCH OF CHEARLEDER.AND THAT'S WHAT WE ARE REAL RIDER PUTTING DOWN AND SHOPS WANT US ON THEIR TEAM.AND REALIZE THE TEAM PLAYERS MAKE THE TEAM NOT THE TEAM MAKE THE PLAYERS.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 9 2007, 10:48 PM~7655219
> *WHAT UP SKIM !!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SOME BIG SHIT GOIN DOWN TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 9 2007, 09:50 PM~7655232
> *LEAVE THE LIL HOMIE ALONE ,,,YOU ARE HIM,,,,,,,,,,,WHY YOU CHANGE SCREEN NAMES??????????? :uh:
> *


Naw.......


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 9 2007, 09:50 PM~7655232
> *LEAVE THE LIL HOMIE ALONE ,,,YOU ARE HIM,,,,,,,,,,,WHY YOU CHANGE SCREEN NAMES??????????? :uh:
> *



cuz he has ADD !!!! DEE DEE DE3E


----------



## my66impala (Oct 5, 2006)

DAMN

29 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
22 Members: my66impala, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, Anteazy, Pitbullx, pnutbtrcandylac, BOULEVARD-EPT, Rat1, Skim, Knightstalker, BLVDBROUGHAM, CPT BOY, INDIVIDUALS*512*, Eddie$Money, LowSider, TORONTO-JOE-LUX, BAYTROKITA50, ridenlow84, biglucke, Big nene 1, Big Rich, ALL EYES ON ME, hopemwear


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 9 2007, 09:50 PM~7655232
> *LEAVE THE LIL HOMIE ALONE ,,,YOU ARE HIM,,,,,,,,,,,WHY YOU CHANGE SCREEN NAMES??????????? :uh:
> *


owend x2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> *26 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 21 Members: Skim, Knightstalker, BLVDBROUGHAM, CPT BOY, INDIVIDUALS*512*, Eddie$Money, LowSider, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, Rat1, Pitbullx, TORONTO-JOE-LUX, BAYTROKITA50, ridenlow84, biglucke, BOULEVARD-EPT, Big nene 1, Big Rich, ALL EYES ON ME, hopemwear, my66impala, pnutbtrcandylac
> *


 :0


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> SO IS THIS YOU, YOUR RAGGETY CAR AND YOUR LOVER... :roflmao: :roflmao:


Sorry homie we all can't be dope ballers.
[/quote]
:roflmao: LOOK MAN STOP HATIN,SO EVERYONE THAT WORKS HARD AND HAS SOMETHING NICE IS A BALLER...YEAH NICE EXCUSE...NOT MY FAULT YOU A POOR BASTARD...STOP SMOKEN THAT CRACK WITH THE REST OF YOUR GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 9 2007, 09:52 PM~7655241
> *SOME BIG SHIT GOIN DOWN TONIGHT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 BIG OL JIBBLIES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 9 2007, 09:52 PM~7655241
> *SOME BIG SHIT GOIN DOWN TONIGHT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WHAT'S UP NENE YOU COMING TO NOR CAL KOS IN SEPT AT SANTA CLARA COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN SAN JO THIS YEAR*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> *
> 30 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 25 Members: Knightstalker, INDIVIDUALS*512*, BOULEVARD-EPT, hopemwear, KING OF AZ!!!, Eddie$Money, MonteMan, Skim, topless65, Anteazy, Pitbullx, LowSider, pnutbtrcandylac, my66impala, degre576, Rat1, Big Rich, BAYTROKITA50, biglucke, CPT BOY, BLVDBROUGHAM, TORONTO-JOE-LUX, ridenlow84, Big nene 1, ALL EYES ON ME
> *





:0


----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 9 2007, 10:53 PM~7655259
> *:0  BIG OL JIBBLIES!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


wow


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 9 2007, 10:53 PM~7655259
> *:0  BIG OL JIBBLIES!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *



FOOL SAID "JIBBLIES" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

damn


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 9 2007, 10:57 PM~7655293
> *FOOL SAID "JIBBLIES"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Apr 9 2007, 08:52 PM~7655249
> *Naw.......
> *


DO YOU NEED PROOF
*WICKED-MIKEY *Today, 08:42 PM | | Post #271 | 

Member

Posts: 26
Joined: Apr 2007
*IP: 64.12.116.75 *

*BOULEVARD-EPT * Today, 08:52 PM | | Post #287 | 

New Member

Posts: 12
Joined: Jan 2007
From: EL CHUCO, TX
*IP: 64.12.116.75*


*DOES THIS IDIOTS IP MATCH????????????????ONE LOGS OUT AND THE OTHER LOGS IN,,,,NOT SMART MIKEY*


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 9 2007, 08:43 PM~7654583
> *I THINK YOUVE BEEN HITTING THE CRACK PIPE HOMIE
> *


 :0 :0 step away from the pipe :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 9 2007, 09:57 PM~7655293
> *FOOL SAID "JIBBLIES"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MILK BUBBLES.. JIBBLIES .... ALL THE SAME..


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 9 2007, 09:05 PM~7655344
> *MILK BUBBLES.. JIBBLIES .... ALL THE SAME..
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 9 2007, 08:48 PM~7654634
> *WHERE  THAT  NICCA GO  COME  BACK SON  WE  GONNA  RIP  YOU A NEW  ASSHOLE  WITH A PISTON  PUMP  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 9 2007, 10:04 PM~7655337
> *
> DO YOU NEED PROOF
> WICKED-MIKEY  Today, 08:42 PM    |    | Post #271 |
> ...



OWNED :yes:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Apr 9 2007, 09:04 PM~7655343
> *:0
> :0  :0  step away from the pipe :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 9 2007, 09:04 PM~7655337
> *
> DO YOU NEED PROOF
> WICKED-MIKEY  Today, 08:42 PM    |    | Post #271 |
> ...


What a a hole, he should give up trying to be 007, double idot!!


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 9 2007, 10:04 PM~7655337
> *DO YOU NEED PROOF
> WICKED-MIKEY  Today, 08:42 PM    |     | Post #271 |
> 
> ...












:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

HEY MIKEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Apr 9 2007, 10:10 PM~7655377
> *What a a hole, he should give up trying to be 007, double idot!!
> *


whats up homie wen you guys coming back 2 chi town


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 9 2007, 10:04 PM~7655337
> *DO YOU NEED PROOF
> WICKED-MIKEY  Today, 08:42 PM    |    | Post #271 |
> 
> ...


THATS A DUMB BITCH.........


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Apr 9 2007, 09:18 PM~7655424
> *whats up homie wen you guys coming back 2 chi town
> *


Trying to make it out to omaha 
Nebraska well see!


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Apr 9 2007, 11:04 PM~7655664
> *Trying to make it out to omaha
> Nebraska well see!
> *


cool..... nice pics of the car in low rider mag maybe somday mine will be in ther


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## KIKOUNO (Apr 20, 2005)

no mamaes jaimillo ya vete a dormir :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Apr 9 2007, 10:42 PM~7655804
> *cool..... nice pics of the car in low rider mag maybe somday mine will be  in ther
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dogg! Just keep at it and it will happen!


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KIKOUNO_@Apr 9 2007, 11:27 PM~7655927
> *no mamaes jaimillo ya vete a dormir :biggrin:
> *


Que onda kiko, que show como andas?


----------



## KIKOUNO (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Apr 10 2007, 12:32 AM~7655935
> *Que onda kiko, que show como andas?
> *


 bien y tu que show ablame jaimillo 6199541796 :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin: THIS IS WHAT THEY WANTED ONLY 10 MINUTES OF FAME.EVERYBODY KNOWS THAT THEY ARE ALL WASHED OUT.WHEN HAVE YOU HEARD OF TEAM BOULEVARD COME OUT WITH SOMETHING CLEAN CARS AND DOING THE DAMM THING,?IDIDNT THINK SO.WHY WOULD THEY TRY TO START SOME DRAMA WITH SOMEONE ELSE NAME AND SHOP,THAT IS CHILDISH.REAL MADAFUKERS DON'T HIDE UNDER DIFF.NAMES TO SPEAK WHAT'S ON THEIR MIND.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KIKOUNO_@Apr 9 2007, 11:41 PM~7655945
> *bien y tu que show ablame jaimillo 6199541796 :biggrin:
> *


No mames huey le acabas de dar tu numero a toda la raza de layitlow, hai ta ell nene huey! Pero yo te hecho un grito manana!
:biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 9 2007, 11:43 PM~7655949
> *:biggrin: THIS IS WHAT THEY WANTED ONLY 10 MINUTES OF FAME.EVERYBODY KNOWS THAT THEY ARE ALL WASHED OUT.WHEN HAVE YOU HEARD OF TEAM BOULEVARD COME OUT WITH SOMETHING CLEAN  CARS AND DOING THE DAMM THING,?IDIDNT THINK SO.WHY WOULD THEY TRY TO START SOME DRAMA WITH SOMEONE ELSE NAME AND SHOP,THAT IS CHILDISH.REAL MADAFUKERS DON'T HIDE UNDER DIFF.NAMES TO SPEAK WHAT'S ON THEIR MIND.
> *


X10000000
Hey fool I know your on the toilet, typeing this right!! Ja ja :biggrin:


----------



## KIKOUNO (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Apr 10 2007, 12:46 AM~7655954
> *No mames huey le acabas de dar tu numero a toda la raza de layitlow, hai ta ell nene huey! Pero yo te hecho un grito manana!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:angry: I RESPECT EVERYBODY IN THE HOPPING GAME.IT DON'T MATTER IF YOU DOING 10 INCHES OR 110 INCHES ,WHEN I CAME OUT I WAS DOING LITTLE INCHES AND I EARN MY RESPECT BY KEEPING IT REAL WITH ALL THE SHOPS THAT HELPED ME OUT.AND YES A LOT OF FOOLS THAT HELPED ME OUT THROUGHT OUT THE YEARS I STILL KEEP IT COOL.GORGE FROM BLVD IS THE ONE THAT PUT ME ON GAME FOR THE FIRST TIME.MUCH RESPECT FOR HIM.THEN JOHNY FROM LOCOS 4 LIFE ,MY HOMIE TUI FROM THE CLUB AND SCOTT FROM REDS AND NOW MY REAL HOMIE TODD FROM STREET LIFE.LETS KEEP IT REAL.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Apr 10 2007, 01:50 AM~7655960
> *X10000000
> Hey fool I know your on the toilet, typeing this right!! Ja ja  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: FOR SHISLE MY NISLE.YOU KNOW WASHUP.THIS IS THE ONLY PLACE I CAN REALY THINK RIGHT.LOL


----------



## KIKOUNO (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 10 2007, 12:51 AM~7655964
> *:angry: I RESPECT EVERYBODY IN THE HOPPING GAME.IT DON'T MATTER IF YOU DOING 10 INCHES OR 110 INCHES ,WHEN I CAME OUT I WAS DOING LITTLE INCHES AND I EARN MY RESPECT BY KEEPING IT REAL WITH ALL THE SHOPS THAT HELPED ME OUT.AND YES A LOT OF FOOLS THAT HELPED ME OUT THROUGHT OUT THE YEARS I STILL KEEP IT COOL.GORGE FROM BLVD IS THE ONE THAT PUT ME ON GAME FOR THE FIRST TIME.MUCH RESPECT FOR HIM.THEN JOHNY FROM LOCOS 4 LIFE ,MY HOMIE TUI FROM THE CLUB AND SCOTT FROM REDS AND NOW MY REAL HOMIE TODD FROM STREET LIFE.LETS KEEP IT REAL.
> *


thats some respect :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 10 2007, 03:51 AM~7655964
> *:angry: I RESPECT EVERYBODY IN THE HOPPING GAME.IT DON'T MATTER IF YOU DOING 10 INCHES OR 110 INCHES ,WHEN I CAME OUT I WAS DOING LITTLE INCHES AND I EARN MY RESPECT BY KEEPING IT REAL WITH ALL THE SHOPS THAT HELPED ME OUT.AND YES A LOT OF FOOLS THAT HELPED ME OUT THROUGHT OUT THE YEARS I STILL KEEP IT COOL.GORGE FROM BLVD IS THE ONE THAT PUT ME ON GAME FOR THE FIRST TIME.MUCH RESPECT FOR HIM.THEN JOHNY FROM LOCOS 4 LIFE ,MY HOMIE TUI FROM THE CLUB AND SCOTT FROM REDS AND NOW MY REAL HOMIE TODD FROM STREET LIFE.LETS KEEP IT REAL.
> *


well said and since im doin 10 inches let me in on a couple of those secrects :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Apr 10 2007, 12:04 AM~7655664
> *Trying to make it out to omaha
> Nebraska well see!
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:...... *COME ON OUT HOMIES... MAY 5th 2007..OMAHA NEBRASKA*


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 10 2007, 12:51 AM~7655964
> *:angry: I RESPECT EVERYBODY IN THE HOPPING GAME.IT DON'T MATTER IF YOU DOING 10 INCHES OR 110 INCHES ,WHEN I CAME OUT I WAS DOING LITTLE INCHES AND I EARN MY RESPECT BY KEEPING IT REAL WITH ALL THE SHOPS THAT HELPED ME OUT.AND YES A LOT OF FOOLS THAT HELPED ME OUT THROUGHT OUT THE YEARS I STILL KEEP IT COOL.GORGE FROM BLVD IS THE ONE THAT PUT ME ON GAME FOR THE FIRST TIME.MUCH RESPECT FOR HIM.THEN JOHNY FROM LOCOS 4 LIFE ,MY HOMIE TUI FROM THE CLUB AND SCOTT FROM REDS AND NOW MY REAL HOMIE TODD FROM STREET LIFE.LETS KEEP IT REAL.
> *


Well said homie!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 10 2007, 12:53 AM~7655968
> *:biggrin: FOR SHISLE MY NISLE.YOU KNOW WASHUP.THIS IS THE ONLY PLACE I CAN REALY THINK RIGHT.LOL
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

I GUESS THIS FOOL WONT BE COMING TO SAN BERDO :0


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 10 2007, 06:45 AM~7656911
> *I GUESS  THIS  FOOL WONT BE  COMING  TO SAN BERDO  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 10 2007, 01:51 AM~7655964
> *:angry: I RESPECT EVERYBODY IN THE HOPPING GAME.IT DON'T MATTER IF YOU DOING 10 INCHES OR 110 INCHES ,WHEN I CAME OUT I WAS DOING LITTLE INCHES AND I EARN MY RESPECT BY KEEPING IT REAL WITH ALL THE SHOPS THAT HELPED ME OUT.AND YES A LOT OF FOOLS THAT HELPED ME OUT THROUGHT OUT THE YEARS I STILL KEEP IT COOL.GORGE FROM BLVD IS THE ONE THAT PUT ME ON GAME FOR THE FIRST TIME.MUCH RESPECT FOR HIM.THEN JOHNY FROM LOCOS 4 LIFE ,MY HOMIE TUI FROM THE CLUB AND SCOTT FROM REDS AND NOW MY REAL HOMIE TODD FROM STREET LIFE.LETS KEEP IT REAL.
> *


HELL YA HOMIE THAT'S REAL TALK!!!


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Apr 10 2007, 04:33 AM~7656363
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:...... COME ON OUT HOMIES... MAY 5th 2007..OMAHA NEBRASKA
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 10 2007, 01:08 PM~7658783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 10 2007, 12:51 AM~7655964
> *:angry: I RESPECT EVERYBODY IN THE HOPPING GAME.IT DON'T MATTER IF YOU DOING 10 INCHES OR 110 INCHES ,WHEN I CAME OUT I WAS DOING LITTLE INCHES AND I EARN MY RESPECT BY KEEPING IT REAL WITH ALL THE SHOPS THAT HELPED ME OUT.AND YES A LOT OF FOOLS THAT HELPED ME OUT THROUGHT OUT THE YEARS I STILL KEEP IT COOL.GORGE FROM BLVD IS THE ONE THAT PUT ME ON GAME FOR THE FIRST TIME.MUCH RESPECT FOR HIM.THEN JOHNY FROM LOCOS 4 LIFE ,MY HOMIE TUI FROM THE CLUB AND SCOTT FROM REDS AND NOW MY REAL HOMIE TODD FROM STREET LIFE.LETS KEEP IT REAL.
> *


REAL TALK !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 10 2007, 11:08 AM~7658783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

The hop is still on? Or beach city punk out!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03BUcRI22CY :biggrin:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

hey hey hey take it easy beach city already sais what it had to say and that was see ya in san bernardino so keep my name out your mouth ***** :biggrin:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ix-Ciev5o4g
where the hell did you find this???????????


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 10 2007, 12:51 AM~7655964
> *:angry: I RESPECT EVERYBODY IN THE HOPPING GAME.IT DON'T MATTER IF YOU DOING 10 INCHES OR 110 INCHES ,WHEN I CAME OUT I WAS DOING LITTLE INCHES AND I EARN MY RESPECT BY KEEPING IT REAL WITH ALL THE SHOPS THAT HELPED ME OUT.AND YES A LOT OF FOOLS THAT HELPED ME OUT THROUGHT OUT THE YEARS I STILL KEEP IT COOL.GORGE FROM BLVD IS THE ONE THAT PUT ME ON GAME FOR THE FIRST TIME.MUCH RESPECT FOR HIM.THEN JOHNY FROM LOCOS 4 LIFE ,MY HOMIE TUI FROM THE CLUB AND SCOTT FROM REDS AND NOW MY REAL HOMIE TODD FROM STREET LIFE.LETS KEEP IT REAL.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------

